# Problem with TV sound from DVD recorder



## LeeElms (14 Jun 2012)

I have a strange problem, I'll try and be as clear as possible:

When playing back a recorded DVD, the picture is fine, but the TV is receiving both the sound from the recording being played and the sound from the channel the DVD recorders tuner is currently tuned to.

TV: Samsung LE40D580
DVD recorder: Panasonic DMREZ27

Both the TV and the DVD recorder are fed from a normal rooftop aerial for the Freeview signal. The DVD recorder is connected to the TV using a SCART cable. It doesn't make any difference to this problem if the SCART is swapped out to an HDMI cable. If the aerial connection from the DVD recorder is disconnected, the problem is resolved .... but this isn't really a solution, as disconnecting the aerial cable between recording and playback isn't exactly convenient. The best workaround I know of is to tune the DVD recorder to a channel that doesn't have sound currently, but this has to be done repeatedly as the channel is changed when a recording is made.

I can't spot any settings for either device that seem to relate to this problem. I've tried 'googling', but don't get anything useful.

Any ideas ?


----------



## Racers (14 Jun 2012)

Hi,

Sounds like the DVD isn't muting the sound from the live transmission. Sounds like a fault to me, how old is it?
Is it still under warrantee?

Pete


----------



## LeeElms (14 Jun 2012)

I did think it might be something like that. The DVD recorder is second hand, so no warranty.

I'm still a bit confused; why is the sound being taken from the aerial connection by the TV, and in fact how is it getting the sound getting from the DVD recorder to the TV ... how is this modulated onto the aerial connection in terms of digital muxes (there doesn't seem to be any settings to disable this or choose which channel it's on) and why is the TV taking sound from this source as well as that on the SCART / HDMI at the same time ?


----------



## AndyT (14 Jun 2012)

Just a thought - there may be a setting on the TV menu somewhere about which audio source to use - if you can find it, try changing it!

Alternatively, start over again with the Which interactive TV set-up guide http://www.which.co.uk/technology/t...-up-your-tv/interactive-tv-connection-wizard/


----------



## Racers (14 Jun 2012)

Hi, Lee

It sounds more like its the DVD that is giving you two lots of audio.

Go through all the sound menu options on the DVD and see if there is a mix setting of something like that, it might be a camcorder setting or something like that.

Pete


----------



## LeeElms (14 Jun 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll check them out.


----------



## Tom K (14 Jun 2012)

LeeElms":1z645bjr said:


> Both the TV and the DVD recorder are fed from a normal rooftop aerial for the Freeview signal. The DVD recorder is connected to the TV using a SCART cable. It doesn't make any difference to this problem if the SCART is swapped out to an HDMI cable. If the aerial connection from the DVD recorder is disconnected, the problem is resolved .... but this isn't really a solution, as disconnecting the aerial cable between recording and playback isn't exactly convenient. The best workaround I know of is to tune the DVD recorder to a channel that doesn't have sound currently, but this has to be done repeatedly as the channel is changed when a recording is made.
> 
> I can't spot any settings for either device that seem to relate to this problem. I've tried 'googling', but don't get anything useful.
> 
> Any ideas ?


The aerial goes to the DVD recorder and RF out goes to TV perhaps check out that link to layouts above to double check :?:


----------



## gregmcateer (15 Jun 2012)

Lee,
May sound a bit obvious and you may have already tried these, but we had a bit similar before and also no sound.
Turned out it was the Scart cable. Once it was just not pushed in quite fully, having been over-enthusiastically cleaned around, (not by me!) and on the other occasion, the lead was just old and knackered - a gold ended one was pretty cheap and solved it completely.
HTH
Greg


----------



## Eric The Viking (15 Jun 2012)

Well obviously the problem is coming from the DVD recorder. 

We had one (well, with a hard disk inside as well as a DVD, but they're much the same). There was a setting buried somewhere in the setup menus that altered a signal pass-through from the tuner section to the output. I've a feeling it affected how it behaved on standby, but it's ages ago I don't remember the same issue as you're having, but SCART is a really odd system (it's French!), and does theoretically include automatic switching capabilities, for example automatic wake-up in one direction (can't remember which) . 

If the DVD recorder really is faulty it's a weird one. Check its system setup menus before chucking it out!


----------



## LeeElms (15 Jun 2012)

I've had a look at the DVD recorder documents, and can't find any options relating to the sound that seem to have any relevance.

This equipment is actually at my mother's house; should get a chance to have a play tomorrow. She actually has 2 identical DVD recorders, connected to different brands of TVs, so swapping the 2 recorders should confirm (or not) some of the possibilities.


----------



## LeeElms (17 Jun 2012)

I case anyone is interested, the problem is actually a fault with the recorder, see http://www.avforums.com/forums/blu-ray-dvd-recorders-media/1563153-panasonic-dmr-ex77-fault.html.

However, the problem doesn't manifest itself with this recorder connected to a different TV, which, in this case, is a useful workaround.


----------

